
The Rise and Fall of Theranos: A Cartoon History - dpeck
https://ww2.kqed.org/futureofyou/2016/07/14/the-rise-and-fall-of-theranos-a-cartoon-history/
======
ZanyProgrammer
Needed to add how her family was BFF with prominent VCs in the first place.

------
bmer
Something that confuses me after reading this comic: how was Theranos able to
keep things "hush hush" for so long? There seems to be at least a good 3-4
year period where this was the case?

------
trevyn
Seriously? I expected more than a cheap infographic from KQED.

~~~
bmer
I didn't know anything about the Theranos story, until reading this comic
today. So, my first impression is that the comic is a great info-dose. Why
would you recommend against it?

